# Minecraft - So entsteht aus 250.000 Blöcken ein grandioses The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim-Monument



## TheKhoaNguyen (29. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Minecraft - So entsteht aus 250.000 Blöcken ein grandioses The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim-Monument* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Minecraft - So entsteht aus 250.000 Blöcken ein grandioses The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim-Monument


----------



## Flamewalker (29. Juni 2011)

Atemberaubend. Sehr gute Arbeit.

Bloß frage ich mich wofür die weißen Blöcke (siehe 2:29) dienen sollen.


----------



## DoodleDandy (29. Juni 2011)

Sehr beeindruckend


----------



## Cornholio85 (29. Juni 2011)

Map Editor toll. Nicht dass das Bild nicht klasse aussehen würde aber für ein durch ein Programm erstelltes Bild ne News raushauen ...ich weiß nicht so recht.


----------



## KAEPS133 (29. Juni 2011)

Cornholio85 schrieb:


> Map Editor toll. Nicht dass das Bild nicht klasse aussehen würde aber für ein durch ein Programm erstelltes Bild ne News raushauen ...ich weiß nicht so recht.


 
Ich glaub du hast den Sinn von Minecraft noch nicht so ganz verstanden 
Sieht genial aus!


----------



## TrinityBlade (29. Juni 2011)

Cornholio85 schrieb:


> Map Editor toll. Nicht dass das Bild nicht klasse aussehen würde aber für ein durch ein Programm erstelltes Bild ne News raushauen ...ich weiß nicht so recht.


Wer sagt denn, dass dafür ein Map Editor verwendet wurde? Die Videobeschreibung liest sich jedenfalls so, als ob er das Bild "manuell" gebaut hätte.


----------



## ElPaulo (29. Juni 2011)

Beeindruckend, wie viel Zeit ein Mensch für ein Bild vergeuden kann, welches bereits in besserer Qualität besteht.


----------



## b34v13s (29. Juni 2011)

das Video mit den 4 Bildschirmen find ich nicht so pralle. Das "Bauwerk" sieht aber sehr gut aus


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Juni 2011)

mich würd nur eins interessieren. wie lange er dafür gebraucht hat...

hatte mal im winter viel zeit und war richtig minecraft süchtig und hab ein werk nach dem anderen
gebaut....

- weil man zu viele ideen hat
- und weil die zeit wie im flug vergeht 

ich hab meistens sehr sehr große projekte gehabt. z.b.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der polarbär hat mich 3 - 4 tage gekostet und ich hab wirklich etliche stunden investiert am tag.
jeden stein einzeln aufgebaut. innen drin ist er hohl. nur 1 bild hergenommen aus 1 perspektive aus google bilder
und dann in 3D übertragen so gut es ging 

letzte nicht fertiggemachte projekt war dbz son goku vs vegeta (nur songoku fertig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Vorlage diente ebenfalls ein kleines bild von son goku aus nem game.
jedes projekt, ohne commands (außer kame hame ha  ) 
aber alles andere wurde per hand einzeln eingefügt, hat ne woche gedauert..

deswegen weiß ich nicht was ich von diesem Skyrim werk halten soll.
schaut irgendwie aus wie mit nem programm kopiert o.ä..

sorry für bilder spam, aber vielleicht gefällts ja einem minecraft fan ^^...


----------



## Shadow744 (29. Juni 2011)

Der Polarbär sieht - auf dem 2.Bild - ein wenig, wie ein AT-AT Walker aus Star Wars aus. 
Ich will deine Arbeit damit keineswegs schlecht reden, ist mir nur aufgefallen.
Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach zu viel Fantasie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Juni 2011)

2 gründe 

1. weiße bauklötze
2. du meinst wohl eher dass ein at-at walker nem polarbear ähnelt 

ein 2d bild in 3d zu verwandeln aus einzelnen klötzchen sodass es dem vorbild ähnelt, ist wirklich
heftig.

deswegen find ich 2d art zu 90% langweilig.
3D objekte vor allem organische, ist etwas was fast alle vermeiden
weil das einfach zu schwer ist. 

häuser, motels, schlösser und türme hab ich schon xxxxx mal gesehen... 

des einzige 2d art von mir ist dieses hier. 3 stunden gebraucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mathragor (29. Juni 2011)

Ich frage mich bis heute was an Minecraft tolles dran ist ?


----------



## ING (29. Juni 2011)

bezweifle aber auch das das wirklich per hand gebaut wurde, es ist zu perfekt! man kann es natürlich auch händisch nachbauen aber überlegt mal welche arbeit das wäre, man müsste sich hunderte din a4 seiten mit koordinaten und den farbwerten dazu ausdrucken. selbst dann ist es eine tagelange monotone arbeit weil man in der welt keinen koordinatenbezug hätte, das heißt x * y pixel vorgänge, jedesmal manuell mitzählen und vor jeden block den farbwert vom papier ablesen...

sich dafür ein tool zu schreiben ist tausendmal einfacher!
ich denke das war es war er mit "mehrere stunden harter arbeit meinte" 

ich denk er hat nur die map vorbereitet, sprich das feld "gerodet" und dann das tool anhand der image bitmap und dem vorgegebenen x/y offset die blöcke reinsetzen lassen. ist super easy und kriegt fast jeder mit programmiergrundkenntnissen hin, das map format ist open source also alles kein akt 

für mich zu 99% fake.


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (29. Juni 2011)

0:00 - 2:09 langweilig...
2:10 - 2:39 schön ...
2:40 - 3:24 wieder langweilig ... und die Musik geht mir auf den sack ...


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (29. Juni 2011)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast den Sinn von Minecraft noch nicht so ganz verstanden
> Sieht genial aus!


 
Das Spiel hat einen "Sinn" ?!?!?!
OMG ... hätte ich das gewusst dann hätte ich es mir gleich gekauft ...
Seit Crysis vertrau ich keinem spiel mehr wo es nur um grafik geht ... Ironie – Wikipedia


----------



## sickboxx (29. Juni 2011)

hmmm groß ist es auf jeden Fall!

Dachte aber zuerst das ein Monument immer aufrecht stehen müßte.


----------



## gammelbude (29. Juni 2011)

Naja, irgendwie wenig beeindruckend. Sowas sind Bots die das automatisch (geskriptet) bauen. Da ist mir jedes weniger hübsche aber davon von Hand gebaute Gebäude lieber.

Okay, er _kann_ das zwar auch von Hand gebaut haben aber bei solchen 2D Bildern hab ich mittlerweile meine Zweifel. Insbesondere wenn sie "flach" auf dem Boden aufliegen und nicht in die Höhe gehen.


----------



## ice-routher (29. Juni 2011)

is erstens langweilig und zweitens warum gibt's darüber news????


----------



## agentom (29. Juni 2011)

ice-routher schrieb:


> is erstens langweilig und zweitens warum gibt's darüber news????



dito!


----------



## tommy1977 (29. Juni 2011)

Minecraft ist die Art von Spielen, die man verbieten sollte! Kein Inhalt, Grafik unter aller Sau und das Handling möchte ich gar nicht erst erwähnen. Es entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, warum so viele dahinter hängen...das hat es aber auch schon bei WoW. Wahrscheinlich muss man in dieser Welt völlig neben der Rinne laufen, um auch nur irgendwie den Sinn solcher Software zu verstehen.


----------



## hogan1980 (29. Juni 2011)

@ Tommy1977 Bööööse. Aber ich geb dir sogar recht.
BTW: Das muss wirklich verdammt lang gedauert haben. Es wurde unten rechts sogar schon dunkel.. *g*


----------



## Nick1313 (29. Juni 2011)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Minecraft ist die Art von Spielen, die man verbieten sollte! Kein Inhalt, Grafik unter aller Sau und das Handling möchte ich gar nicht erst erwähnen. Es entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, warum so viele dahinter hängen...das hat es aber auch schon bei WoW. Wahrscheinlich muss man in dieser Welt völlig neben der Rinne laufen, um auch nur irgendwie den Sinn solcher Software zu verstehen.


 
Hast du als Kind Lego gespielt? Anscheinend nicht.


----------



## tommy1977 (29. Juni 2011)

Nick1313 schrieb:


> Hast du als Kind Lego gespielt? Anscheinend nicht.



Wir reden hier von stupider Klickerei auf irgendeinem Bildschirm, und nicht von physischer und phantasiefördernder Zusammensteckkünste. Minecraft ist für Menschen gedacht, die schon ne Weile aus dem Lego-Alter raus sind. Außerdem ist der Sinn diese "Spiels" nicht, irgendwelche Bilder in abstrakter und kaum erkennbarer Form nachzubauen, sondern irgendein, sich mir nicht erschließender, anderer.


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (29. Juni 2011)

Es ist : " Einundzwanzig Uhr und Achtundfunfzig Minuten"........ Wayne sagt nein ...


----------



## Tangun (29. Juni 2011)

wow .. wie lange sitz man daran ?


----------



## mechico (29. Juni 2011)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von stupider Klickerei auf irgendeinem Bildschirm, und nicht von physischer und phantasiefördernder Zusammensteckkünste. Minecraft ist für Menschen gedacht, die schon ne Weile aus dem Lego-Alter raus sind. Außerdem ist der Sinn diese "Spiels" nicht, irgendwelche Bilder in abstrakter und kaum erkennbarer Form nachzubauen, sondern irgendein, sich mir nicht erschließender, anderer.



Interessant, du entscheidest also, was der Sinn das Spiels ist und nicht diejenigen, die es spielen. Du bist durch Weisheit beschenkt, scheint es. Sonst niemand, nur du.


----------



## shimmyrot (29. Juni 2011)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Minecraft ist die Art von Spielen, die man verbieten sollte! Kein Inhalt, Grafik unter aller Sau und das Handling möchte ich gar nicht erst erwähnen. Es entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, warum so viele dahinter hängen...das hat es aber auch schon bei WoW. Wahrscheinlich muss man in dieser Welt völlig neben der Rinne laufen, um auch nur irgendwie den Sinn solcher Software zu verstehen.


 Das Bild finde ich auch nicht interessant, aber Minecraft an sich bietet eben die unendlichen Möglichkeiten einer guten Sandbox. Will ich ein Hochhaus bauen oder eine Hobbithöhle, aus Schaafswolle Bilder weben und meine Wohnung mit Bücherregalen vollstellen, eine Achterbahn bauen oder eine ALU, mich durch die Erde buddeln und dabei um mein Leben fürchten, Inseln erkunden oder gewaltige Berge auftürmen - wenn man selber interessante Ideen hat ist so ein Spiel einfach genial, ich werde durch keine Quicktime-events oder Mapgrenzen aufgehalten. 



tommy1977 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der Sinn diese "Spiels" nicht, irgendwelche Bilder in  abstrakter und kaum erkennbarer Form nachzubauen, sondern irgendein,  sich mir nicht erschließender, anderer.


Laut wem?

Warum du anderen ein Spiel verbieten willst ist mir aber schleierhaft.
€: seit wann gibt es diese grauenvollen "Likes" im Forum


----------



## LostHero (29. Juni 2011)

pff hätt er das bild nich vorher resampeln können? wozu dieser wahn mit 250k pixeln?

hatte bei der überschrift erst gedacht, dass er die figur in 3d gebaut hat, aber der hat ja nix anderes gemacht, als sich die grauwerte aus dem bild zu lesen und 1:1 in der spielweit nachzubauen... 

gz für den zeitaufwand.


----------



## tommy1977 (29. Juni 2011)

mechico schrieb:


> Interessant, du entscheidest also, was der Sinn das Spiels ist und nicht diejenigen, die es spielen. Du bist durch Weisheit beschenkt, scheint es. Sonst niemand, nur du.



Nein, ich staune nur immer wieder, womit sich die Menschen heutzutage zufrieden geben. Das Ding ist Müll und wird es auch immer bleiben...eine Modeerscheinung eben. Wir sprechen uns in einem Jahr wieder.

Ach ja, ich habe Mincraft auch wirklich getestet und als unterirdisch schlecht befunden. Tut mir leid, wenn ich meine Meinung hier so ungeschinkt kundtue, aber dafür ist der Kommentarbereich nun mal da.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (30. Juni 2011)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Nein, ich staune nur immer wieder, womit sich die Menschen heutzutage zufrieden geben. Das Ding ist Müll und wird es auch immer bleiben...eine Modeerscheinung eben. Wir sprechen uns in einem Jahr wieder.
> 
> Ach ja, ich habe Mincraft auch wirklich getestet und als unterirdisch schlecht befunden. Tut mir leid, wenn ich meine Meinung hier so ungeschinkt kundtue, aber dafür ist der Kommentarbereich nun mal da.


 
Also ich spiele Minecraft nun schon seit einem Jahr regelmässig, was ich eig. von keinem Spiel welches ich bisher gespielt habe behaupten könnte. Spiele keine MMOs...

Minecraft muss einem ja auch nicht gefallen, aber genauso wenig muss man es dann anderen Leuten schlecht reden. Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden. Ich find dieses Spiel fantastisch, aber diese 8bit arts und Freebuild-Sachen absolut lalala langweilig. Ich bau da lieber ab und dann auf, etwas harmonisches in die Landschaft oder eben Sachen mit Redstone. Aber eben diese Freiheit, die Entscheidung was man macht, sogar die Art WIE man das Spiel "spielt" ist so frei und eig. schier unendlich in seinen Möglichkeiten, das für jeden was dabei sein sollte.

Es fehlt nurnoch die richtige Modschnittstelle für den MP.... und dann können wir uns gern auch noch in einem Jahr darüber unterhalten...


----------



## shimmyrot (30. Juni 2011)

Kennst du ein Spiel welches eine ähnliche Idee verfolgt, mit _Inhalt, einer guten Grafik und exzellenter Steuerung, dazu noch realistischer, mit mehr Möglichkeiten und gleichzeitig einfacher zu bedienen?_ 
Das wäre laut deiner Aussage dann ein nicht unterirdisch schlechtes Spiel. 
Ich kenne keins und finde daher, dass Minecraft seinen Job vorzüglich erledigt.


----------



## Pandemoneus (30. Juni 2011)

Es gibt Tools, mit dem man Bilder als sogenannte "Pixel Art" in Minecraft einfügen kann, daher bezweifle ich, dass der Autor alles von Hand selbst erstellt hat. (-> ein solches Tool ist z.B. Pixelcraft Pixelcraft 0.90 Download - Quickly and easily create pixelart in Minecraft.)


----------



## mechico (30. Juni 2011)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Nein, ich staune nur immer wieder, womit sich die Menschen heutzutage zufrieden geben. Das Ding ist Müll und wird es auch immer bleiben...eine Modeerscheinung eben. Wir sprechen uns in einem Jahr wieder.
> 
> Ach ja, ich habe Mincraft auch wirklich getestet und als unterirdisch schlecht befunden. Tut mir leid, wenn ich meine Meinung hier so ungeschinkt kundtue, aber dafür ist der Kommentarbereich nun mal da.


 
Ich nehme einfach mal an, du meintest "ungeschminkt". Ja, das ist dein gutes Recht, deine Meinung ungeschminkt zu präsentieren, aber in einer Form, in der du nicht derart ausfallend wirst. Versuch diese ungeschminkte Wahrheit doch einmal im Alltag und vor allen Dingen im Berufsleben. Ich wette, du und deine Mitmenschen werden einen Haufen Spaß haben!


----------



## ING (30. Juni 2011)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Nein, ich staune nur immer wieder, womit sich die Menschen heutzutage zufrieden geben. Das Ding ist Müll und wird es auch immer bleiben...eine Modeerscheinung eben. Wir sprechen uns in einem Jahr wieder.
> 
> Ach ja, ich habe Mincraft auch wirklich getestet und als unterirdisch schlecht befunden. Tut mir leid, wenn ich meine Meinung hier so ungeschinkt kundtue, aber dafür ist der Kommentarbereich nun mal da.


wir sehen hier ein außerordentlich gefährliches exemplar eines casual gamers. lange zeit war nicht klar wie es diese, sonst hauptsächlich an der konsole im videospielgeschäft antreffenden, gattung schaffte so tief ins internet vorzudringen um seinen verbalen haufen in ein forum zu digitalisieren. inzwischen weiß man das sie lernten sich mit primitivesten werkzeugen wie iphone und ipad einen zugang zum internet zu verschaffen.

die ersten datierten vorfälle der casualisierung traten anfang des 2100 jahrhunderts auf, nachdem 1999 erscheinenden videospiels "moorhuhn". in den folgenden jahren fand das casual virus auf den konsolen den perfekten nährboden vor und konnte sich fortan ungehindert in welt ausbreiten. die dauerhafte monotisierung der infizierten spieler zeigte bereits nach weniger als einem jahrzehnt erste massive auswirkungen auf das kleinhirn was zur folge hatte das die betroffenden spieler simpelste aufgaben wie das drücken eines knopfes als extrem fordernde tätigkeit empfanden.

in umfangreichen tests fand man sogar herraus das das endlose wiederholen dieser monotonen tätigkeiten [*1] sogar noch eine exponentiell verstärkende erregung bei dem spieler auslöst was als komplexes-primitiv-paradoxon erstmals durch das newell-levine-molyneux repräsentation verfahren eindeutig nachgewiesen werden konnte.

_uni vorlesung aus dem jahre 2043 zum thema "casualisierung des 2100 jahrhunderts und deren auswirkungen auf die sozialen aspekte der spieler innerhalb digitaler netzwerke." autor: ing_

*1 call of duty 1 (2003) bis 34 (2036)


----------



## cornelius (30. Juni 2011)

Und ich staune immer wieder, wie weit ein Intoleranz bringen kann.
Es muss wohl einigen eine innere Befriedigung verschaffen, seine Meinung dadurch kund zu tun das man auf andere herumtrampelt.
Aber ein gewisses maß an Streitkultur ist eben nicht angeboren.


----------



## tommy1977 (30. Juni 2011)

ING schrieb:


> wir sehen hier ein außerordentlich gefährliches exemplar eines casual gamers. lange zeit war nicht klar wie es diese, sonst hauptsächlich an der konsole im videospielgeschäft antreffenden, gattung schaffte so tief ins internet vorzudringen um seinen verbalen haufen in ein forum zu digitalisieren. inzwischen weiß man das sie lernten sich mit primitivesten werkzeugen wie iphone und ipad einen zugang zum internet zu verschaffen.
> 
> die ersten datierten vorfälle der casualisierung traten anfang des 2100 jahrhunderts auf, nachdem 1999 erscheinenden videospiels "moorhuhn". in den folgenden jahren fand das casual virus auf den konsolen den perfekten nährboden vor und konnte sich fortan ungehindert in welt ausbreiten. die dauerhafte monotisierung der infizierten spieler zeigte bereits nach weniger als einem jahrzehnt erste massive auswirkungen auf das kleinhirn was zur folge hatte das die betroffenden spieler simpelste aufgaben wie das drücken eines knopfes als extrem fordernde tätigkeit empfanden.
> 
> ...



Keine Angst, ich bin seit 1993 ausschließlich PC-Spieler. Haste aber trotzdem fein geschrieben. Hast du eigentlich lange nach den Fachbegriffen suchen müssen?
Ich weiß nicht, was sich hier einige persönlich angriffen fühlen, nur weil ich schreibe, dass das Spiel für MICH Müll ist. Kann das nicht einfach akzeptiert werden? Warum soll ich etwas höflich umschreiben, wenn ein einziges Wort das ausdrückt, was ich davon halte? Bisher bin mit klaren Worten immer gut gefahren und werde dies auch beibehalten. Wem es nicht passt, der hat ein Problem mit sich selbst. Ich jedenfalls möchte, dass man mir eindeutig sagt, was Phase ist und nicht um den heißen Brei redet.


----------



## TrinityBlade (30. Juni 2011)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was sich hier einige persönlich angriffen fühlen, nur weil ich schreibe, dass das Spiel für MICH Müll ist. Kann das nicht einfach akzeptiert werden? Warum soll ich etwas höflich umschreiben, wenn ein einziges Wort das ausdrückt, was ich davon halte?.


Prinzipiell hat doch keiner was dagegen, wenn du das Spiel nicht magst oder für "Müll" hältst. Aber wenn du verlangst, dass man deine Meinung akzeptiert, dann muss das auch in der umgekehrten Richtung gelten. Aussagen wie diese...


tommy1977 schrieb:


> Minecraft ist die Art von Spielen, die man verbieten sollte! [...] Wahrscheinlich muss man in dieser Welt völlig neben der Rinne laufen, um auch nur irgendwie den Sinn solcher Software zu verstehen.


... zeigen aber, dass du anscheinend nicht gewillt bist, andere Meinungen zu diesem Thema zu akzeptieren.


----------



## xMANIACx (30. Juni 2011)

ING schrieb:


> ...
> die ersten datierten vorfälle der casualisierung traten anfang des 2100 jahrhunderts auf,
> *1 call of duty 1 (2003) bis 34 (2036)



Ich könnte schwören das wir jetzt schon, am Anfang des 21. Jahrhunderts, ein Casualproblem haben,


----------



## X3niC (30. Juni 2011)

DER NEUE MINECRAFT TEASER TRAILER 1.7 ist da
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo4UFb2YKI0&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Lightbringer667 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich finde diese Art des Minecraft spielens eher langweilig. Wenn der Autor es tatsächlich selbst gemacht hat und nicht eingefügt hat via Pixelcraft (was ich irgendwie bezweifel...) ist es natürlich trotzdem beeindruckend. Interessanter finde ich jedoch die Städte, Schlösser, Burgen usw. welche die Leute mit der Hand am Arm und selbst abgebauten und gecrafteten Blöcken kreieren. Wenn man selbst Minecraft spielt weiß man, was das für ne Höllen arbeit ist und damit ungleich beeindruckender als so etwas zusammengeklicktes (wenn nicht sogar nur importiertes).


----------



## mechico (30. Juni 2011)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich bin seit 1993 ausschließlich PC-Spieler. Haste aber trotzdem fein geschrieben. Hast du eigentlich lange nach den Fachbegriffen suchen müssen?
> Ich weiß nicht, was sich hier einige persönlich angriffen fühlen, nur weil ich schreibe, dass das Spiel für MICH Müll ist. Kann das nicht einfach akzeptiert werden? Warum soll ich etwas höflich umschreiben, wenn ein einziges Wort das ausdrückt, was ich davon halte? Bisher bin mit klaren Worten immer gut gefahren und werde dies auch beibehalten. Wem es nicht passt, der hat ein Problem mit sich selbst. Ich jedenfalls möchte, dass man mir eindeutig sagt, was Phase ist und nicht um den heißen Brei redet.


 
Fachbegriffe erscheinen immer nur dann auffällig, wenn man sie selbst nicht gebraucht. Das sagt weniger über ihn und viel mehr über dich. 

Bis jetzt klang es nicht so, als ob das Spiel nur für DICH Müll sei. Deine Aussagen deuten viel mehr darauf hin, niemand solle sich dieses Spiel kaufen, nein, am besten solle es gar nicht existieren! Und es dann derart mit Unflätigkeiten ausschmücken und so tun, als ob es allein dazu diene, deine Meinung auszudrücken, ist schlichtweg dreist. Ich bezweifle, dass du tagtäglich außerhalb des Internets Menschen vor den Karren pisst, um zu zeigen, was "Phase" ist. Das deutet eher auf eine tiefsitzende Verklemmtheit hin, die in der Anonymität des Internets ausgelebt werden muss. Du hast kein Bock auf meine Psychoanalyse? Du denkst, ich gehe mit meiner Meinung zu weit? Willkommen zurück in der Realität.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (30. Juni 2011)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Keine Angst, ich bin seit 1993 ausschließlich PC-Spieler. Haste aber trotzdem fein geschrieben. Hast du eigentlich lange nach den Fachbegriffen suchen müssen?
> Ich weiß nicht, was sich hier einige persönlich angriffen fühlen, nur weil ich schreibe, dass das Spiel für MICH Müll ist. Kann das nicht einfach akzeptiert werden? Warum soll ich etwas höflich umschreiben, wenn ein einziges Wort das ausdrückt, was ich davon halte? Bisher bin mit klaren Worten immer gut gefahren und werde dies auch beibehalten. Wem es nicht passt, der hat ein Problem mit sich selbst. Ich jedenfalls möchte, dass man mir eindeutig sagt, was Phase ist und nicht um den heißen Brei redet.


 
"Das Ding ist Müll und wird es auch immer bleiben...eine Modeerscheinung eben."
Das ist keine subjektive Aussage zu einer eigenen Meinung mehr, sondern eine Verallgemeinerung. Und darauf springen hier denke ich alle an. Das dir das Spiel persönlich nicht zusagt erfährt man ja in deinem letzten Satz... das davor ist aber einfach etwas plump. Es ist eben nicht für all Müll, und sicher auch keine "Modeerscheinung"... dafür ist diese "Erscheinung" etwas zu konstant .



X3niC schrieb:


> DER NEUE MINECRAFT TEASER TRAILER 1.7 ist da
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo4UFb2YKI0&feature=channel_video_title


 
der Trailer ist ja mal Klasse. Bin gespannt was in den nächsten Wochen so an kreativen Ideen in Videosform durchs Internet schwirren .


----------



## Flamewalker (30. Juni 2011)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Minecraft ist die Art von Spielen, die man verbieten sollte! Kein Inhalt, Grafik unter aller Sau und das Handling möchte ich gar nicht erst erwähnen. Es entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, warum so viele dahinter hängen...das hat es aber auch schon bei WoW. Wahrscheinlich muss man in dieser Welt völlig neben der Rinne laufen, um auch nur irgendwie den Sinn solcher Software zu verstehen.


 
Also um es für dich mal zu erklären. Zumindest einen Faktor des Spiels:  Wer träumt nicht davon alles zu bauen was einem beliebt? Gott zu spielen? Unglaubliche Monumente für die Nachwelt zu erschaffen? Macht es dir keinen Spaß deine eigene Welt nach deinen Wünschen zu erschaffen? Deinen künstlerischen Ambitionen freien Lauf zu lassen?
Minecraft ist meiner Meinung nach viel mehr als ein einfacher Editor. Es ist Kunst. Jeder Spiel erschafft seine eigenen Kunstwerke. Jeder kann tun was ihm beliebt. Es ist ein Spiel, dass Religionen widerspiegelt: unglaubliche Monumente für die Nachwelt zu hinterlassen, die sich fragt, wie dies bewerkstelligt wurde.
Verstehst du? Es geht nicht um die Grafik, um das Design, um die wenige Abwechslung im Sinne von verschieden Modi. Minecraft besticht dadurch jedem die Möglichkeit zu geben einmal Gott zu spielen. Vielleicht baut der eine ein riesiges Raumschiff, der nächste baut eine Burg, wieder ein anderer versucht sich an abstrakten Objekten. Tu was dir beliebt. Lass deiner Kreativität freien Lauf. Und das was so Spaß an Minecraft macht, ist wenn du dein Ziel für erste erreicht hast und dich zufrieden zurücklehnst und denkst: Wow. Wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. Juni 2011)

meine arbeit wird ignoriert *heul* LOL


----------

